# Ships Urged to Watch for Hijacked Tanker



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

A Thai diesel oil tanker with 14 crew members en route from Singapore to Indonesia is believed to have been hijacked, the International Maritime Bureau (IMB) said on Saturday, the second major case in months on one of the world's busiest waterways.
"It could be a hijacking. We have sent signals for ships in the area to keep a lookout and the authorities have been alerted," Noel Choong, the head of IMB's Kuala Lumpur-based Piracy Reporting Center, told Reuters on Saturday.Authorities lost contact with the MT Orapin 4 after it departed from a terminal in Singapore on May 27, according to a report by the IMB. It was headed for Pontianak, Indonesia.Pirates raided a tanker off the coast of Malaysia in late April, taking 3 million liters of diesel from the tanker
Previous tanker hijackings and cargo thefts have taken place closer to Singapore, with five such incidents between 2011 and 2013, according to the government-to-government body, Regional Co-operation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP).There were eight armed attacks in the Malacca Strait and around Singapore in the first quarter this year, compared with one in the same period last year, Singapore-headquartered ReCAAP said, although most were small thefts.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,sm.yesterday.20:19.ships urged to wach for hijacked tanker.it is amazing they can get away with it with all the ships in that area.and what has happende to the crew!do they offload the oil at sea?they seem pretty well organised,you are talking big bicky's here,with todays fuel prices,lets kno if you hear anymore about it,great post.regards ben27


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

how do they off load at sea, into another vessel they hi jacked? Would that not be noticeable? do they I wonder have a pre sale organised as to be floating around with that amount of fuel would also be noticeable guess they either sink the ship or sell it somewhere.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Tanker 'Orapin 4' and crew released after theft of vessel's cargo - http://www.news.odin.tc/index.php?p...eleased-by-pirates-after-they-stole-the-cargo


----------

